# Way off topic but I bought a bike and need help



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

I ended up buying a 1983 Honda XL250R....I started working on it this week, drained the oil and had to look at the stupid oil screen stupid idea.... anyways I broke this part, it ataches to the inside of the crankcase cover and is right next to the kickstart shaft.... Does anyone know of a place that sells parts fro these things. I'm out of ideas. Honda shop an hour way can't order it.... and info on these bikes is a nightmare to find...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.uneedapart.com/used-honda-motorcycle-parts/


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Try Dennis Kirk, just google it.

May need to locate a motorcycle junk yard !


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Have you tried on the web bikebandit or ron ayer ?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Just tried bike bandit, and they had it. I like the bike but its been sitting for a long time and its hard as hell to find parts.... I think I jerry rigged the choke, with a generic choke line..... its got 2023 original miles, all the lighting works and it has spark, had to rebuild the carb.... and drain the oil and clean the screen.... I like that the 84's had an oil filter where as the 83 has the damn screen. I didn't even need to take it apart the screen was clean, but I guess I broke that cam follower in the process of putting it back together.......


----------

